# American Flyer Age?  History?



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello,

I just acquired this bicycle today from my father.  I was wanting to know some history of the bike, age, etc.  It's way older than anything I have.  It has wood inside the rim hoops and has a 1940 liscense plate tag on it. Any help with getting a chain, tires and pedals would be appreciated.  I would like to put it back together.


----------



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

This is other pic and badge says made in USA.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Flyer


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Age*

Looks late 20's . Those look to be clad wheels not wood. Clad wheels are wrapped in wood but are predominately metal. The metal of the period wasn't strong enough , so they wrapped the wheels in wood.


----------



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

The wheels are metal, but the inside part were the tube is or would go there is would.  Does anyone have pics of bikes like this?  Anyway to find out exact year.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2013)

Most items made by A.C. Glibert American Flyer are very sought after, especially there large Erector Set train sets. Complete in the box ones can fetch up to $3,500.00.


----------



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

Giovanni,

 Are you saying the bicycle is worth 3500?  I am not following the reference of price to the bicycle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2013)

No. Your bicycle is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.
This huge train set is what I was referring to.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 20, 2013)

*!*

A few hundred . Maybe $300 bike. The seat is wrong , it should have a long spring saddle. The freaked and fork are worth around $200 and the wheel set is worth about $100.


----------



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

So i am assuming this bike was made before 1933 and i posted in the wrong section of the cabe?
How hard is it to find original seat and pedals?  What kind of tires or size does it take.  Are the tire available to put on it?


----------



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

Also would this bike be considered a board tracker bike?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, the pedals and chain are very easy to acquire but the tires would be very expensive,  you need 28 x 1 1/2 single tube tires and they will cost about $350 for a pair which is about the most this bike is worth as it sits.  The lower cost alternatives are to re-lace the hubs with different rims, glue on some modern  tubular 700c tires to the existing rims, or the nuclear option: modify the rims to accept a clincher tire.  The rims are known as wood clad rims, which I always thought was backwards since they are wood rims clad with metal and should be called metal clad IMO.  This is not a board tracker and yes it is in the wrong section, probably made in the 20's I would guess.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2013)

Actually its possible these rims take a 26" tire, the tire size is based on the OD of the tire so a 23" diameter rim takes a 26" tire and a 25" diameter rim takes a 28" tire.  As far as I know, no one is reproducing 26" single tube tires, but they can be found and are less sought after than the 28" variety.


----------



## Arrington (Jul 20, 2013)

So is this a schwinn built frame?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 21, 2013)

The frame is built by H.P. Snyder and distributed through D.P. Harris. Great bike and worth making into a rider. The following add is a similar bike by D.P.Harris. It will give you a example on how the bike should look.


----------



## Arrington (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for that info on frame.


----------

